# differences from feeding donkeys then mini horses?



## Frisky Fields mini (Feb 20, 2004)

hi,

So what are the feeding differences in feeding a mini donk, compared to a mini horse. Isn't there something about not feeding a donkey corn?

Terri

ffminis


----------



## bear (Feb 21, 2004)

ffminis, we just feed Nicodemus 1/2 cup "cleaned" oats and grass hay, morning and evening. Our vet did say not to feed alfalfa hay to them. I don't think they really even need any grain. I don't know about corn as we don't feed that to the minis either. I have heard that corn is hard for horses to digest but there is a lot more knowledgeable people on here than I am on feeding so maybe someone else will jump in here and help. He also has a mineral and a salt block he can lick on if he wants too. Bear/Kay


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Terri,



donkeys do really good on a good grass hay with just a little bit of alfalfa mixed in it. Pure alfalfa is too rich a feed for donkeys and it doesnt set well with there digestive systems. I also give mine a small amount of my horses sweet feed every day, as a little treat. They always have salt and a mineral block in there pasture. I dont feed corn to my donkeys or my horses either, it becomes a "HOT" feed and horses can founder on it pretty easy.


----------



## minih (Feb 22, 2004)

I did not really know how to feed our little Belle when we first got her as a weanling. She was a little thin for what I thought she should be going into winter. So I wormed her good first and I have been feeding her like I would a mini to beef her up a little. In the morning she gets 2 cups of Omalene 300 (fixing to change that to 200 now that she is at a desired weight) and in the evening she gets 2 heaping cups fo Omalene, 1/2 cup dry shredded beet pulp, and a small handful of alfalfa pellets, and just to make it all go down better she gets a small handful of cut up carrots as a top dressing. She also gets all the bermuda hay she wants. She really looks good right now, and not in the least overweight. Forgot to mention we have no grazing grass at all to speak of. That does make a difference on your feeding amounts.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 22, 2004)

minih,

quote, "and just to make it all go down better she gets a small handful of cut up carrots as a top dressing."

I love it!!!!

I thought I was the only one that did that!! My husband and non-horsy friends(and even some of the horsy ones) think I'm NUTS!!!!

Glad, I'm not the "only" one!!


----------



## minih (Feb 22, 2004)

EVERYONE on the place in their evening feed gets cut up carrots. We have a totol of 17 to feed here including the donkey and I top of that meal with carrots everynight. I buy the big bag of 88 cent carrots at Wal-Mart and that usually lasts me 2 to 2 1/2 nights. Trust me there is NO problem getting everyone to go in their correct pen at night.


----------



## dreamsminis (Feb 22, 2004)

My Dudley is 8 months old and I feed him 1 1/2 cups of Omolene 300. He also gets a half cup of shredded beet pulp and a half cup of Boss twice a day. In the morning meal I add his vitamins and some Vit C. Mid day he gets a handful of alfalfa pellets, carrots and apple. My three mini horses get the exact same as my donk. They all seem to be doing and looking good. They are also on Bermuda hay.


----------



## minih (Feb 22, 2004)

What is Boss?


----------



## dreamsminis (Feb 23, 2004)

BOSS is Black Oil Sunflower Seeds.


----------

